# 6-50 Receptacle installation!



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Hack is right!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

White wires matter


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Was this posted as humor? If so I really like it. 

I own a Hobart 210 MVP which will run on 120v/240v. Silly me I went and read the instructions and found that it draws 18 amps @ 120v and 18 amps @240v. Hobart installed the standard 3 prong 50 amp outlet. 

I installed new outlets on my Onan 6.5 gen set (tow able) Portability to the max now. I can take the welder anywhere I can get with my truck.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am trying to figure out what a "Professional Homeowner" is.

It is really tough to watch this stuff...

Cheers
John


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

This is a perfect example of why I think some videos should be banned. Big Tech companies want to ban free speech for some but allow these videos. Is he using the white for a EGC? He tied into the neutral buss and not the grounding buss.
I gave a price the other day for a 200 amp service change and the wife said it was too much. They will watch You Tube for further information. My price was $1,600.00.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> This is a perfect example of why I think some videos should be banned. Big Tech companies want to ban free speech for some but allow these videos. Is he using the white for a EGC? He tied into the neutral buss and not the grounding buss.
> I gave a price the other day for a 200 amp service change and the wife said it was too much. They will watch You Tube for further information. My price was $1,600.00.


$1,600? Why you ripping yourself off, man?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Kevin your wrong about the social media viruses, IMO. They want to control/censor speech.
As long as the money flows into their hands they will freely allow the professional homeowners and all of the other titles chosen by the users to spew their garbage into the ether of our country.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Wranglerstar is such a clown 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

SWDweller said:


> Kevin your wrong about the social media viruses, IMO. They want to control/censor speech.


I think you mean kb1jb1 not me... I didn't way anything about social media...


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

cuba_pete said:


> $1,600? Why you ripping yourself off, man?


Husband and wife out of work because of The Covid and they have two small kids. Also it was the neighbor of a good friend of mine. I have to keep on telling myself charity does not pay the bills. I figured $600. in materials and $1,000.00 for labor was more than enough to pay my bills this week. I try to make my money on the commercial jobs.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> Husband and wife out of work because of The Covid and they have two small kids. Also it was the neighbor of a good friend of mine. I have to keep on telling myself charity does not pay the bills. I figured $600. in materials and $1,000.00 for labor was more than enough to pay my bills this week. I try to make my money on the commercial jobs.


That makes perfect sense.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> This is a perfect example of why I think some videos should be banned. Big Tech companies want to ban free speech for some but allow these videos. Is he using the white for a EGC? He tied into the neutral buss and not the grounding buss.
> I gave a price the other day for a 200 amp service change and the wife said it was too much. They will watch You Tube for further information. My price was $1,600.00.


Bro, come change out my service. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Bro, come change out my service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I also work for PBR. I am turning into a *******.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

It really bugs me that he keeps calling the FMC armored cable. "All you need is some armored cable and wires." He repeats it multiple times. He then pulls out a MC/AC rotary cable cutter and says he really likes the armored cable cutters but can't find ones for the big 3/4" stuff(3/4" FMC). lol.


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

And you wander why inspectors have gray hair. I went to inspect a 200 amp service and the meter pan was upside down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Done by a qualified electrician no doubt. Did you get the deer in the head light look?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

SWDweller said:


> Did you get the deer in the head light look?


I had that look when I read post #2 here 😬


----------

